# Peppermint Candy (canes)?



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Alright, I know it's a really strange question but has anyone come across either peppermint candy or (even better!!) peppermint candy canes here in Spain at any *Spanish* shops? (Iceland or whatever you lucky ducks have in the south doesn't count). It's nearly Christmas and I'm getting anxious, I'd love to make some candy cane ice cream or peppermint bark. The only Candy Canes I've found are - GASP! - fruit flavored. :hurt:



In the spirit of my post, I'm sharing with you tomorrow's lesson plan: 




Sing along with me, everyone!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Alright, I know it's a really strange question but has anyone come across either peppermint candy or (even better!!) peppermint candy canes here in Spain at any *Spanish* shops? (Iceland or whatever you lucky ducks have in the south doesn't count). It's nearly Christmas and I'm getting anxious, I'd love to make some candy cane ice cream or peppermint bark. The only Candy Canes I've found are - GASP! - fruit flavored. :hurt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, sorry, never have

until Iceland opened we couldn't get anything like that even here - and Iceland only had/have tiddly ones too.

funnily enough I'm doing tomorrows/next weeks lessons atm too..... some of my students are already gone for hols in the UK :confused2: so it's either just do revision with those who are here, or have a bit of fun

we're going to play 'guess who' - the kid's board game & also 'who am I?' - so I'm writing a few sentences about Peter Pan, Blanca Nieves & others like that in the hope that they'll guess them.

it's proving quite challenging, because I only want to do it once, and my students are aged 30s to 70s and are total beginners up to high intermediate. I don't want to make the Spanish _too_ simple, but am trying to use vocab the beginners stand half a chance of understanding.

I'll be playing this to them ......I had to suffer it for years while my kids were at primary school, so I thought I'd share it (actually it does put me in a christmassy mood







I'll probably make them sing this though


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

bwahahahaha, I remember overhearing the hubby sing the English part of "feliz navidad" in one of his music classes years ago. I was out in the hall tutoring a girl from a bilingual family and all of a sudden we hear "I wishy wish you a meri krismis..." Ah, memories. His English still stinks, BTW.  


If we're talking Spanish Christmas carols we can't take, here's the one I can't stand:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> bwahahahaha, I remember overhearing the hubby sing the English part of "feliz navidad" in one of his music classes years ago. I was out in the hall tutoring a girl from a bilingual family and all of a sudden we hear "I wishy wish you a meri krismis..." Ah, memories. His English still stinks, BTW.
> 
> 
> If we're talking Spanish Christmas carols we can't take, here's the one I can't stand:
> Campana Sobre Campana | Campanas De Bélen - Villancicos - Musica Navideña - YouTube


yes I do 'love' that one too 


my daughter just showed me this one on youtube...............I suspect all of our students could manage this


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

That's awesome. Kind of like the time last year when a certain non-Spanish speaker put "n" instead of "ñ" to wish the man a happy new... year?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Peppermint candy canes, I have never heard of those


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Peppermint candy canes, I have never heard of those











it's an American tradition

Candy cane - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I see, Blackpool Rock with a bend


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Wait - whaaat? Christmas without Candy Canes!?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Wait - whaaat? Christmas without Candy Canes!?


It's not something you saw in the UK until fairly recently, certainly they weren't much in evidence when we left, but looking st some friends Xmas trees on fb it seems they have arrived !


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh no, I wouldn't put them on my tree but I sure would like to make Peppermint Bark or have some Candy Cane ice cream!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Oh no, I wouldn't put them on my tree but I sure would like to make Peppermint Bark or have some Candy Cane ice cream!



Oh that looks yummy ! So you could use sticks of Brighton rock.......if you could get them....


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

At least I asked and now know another way to ask for what I want


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

OH just asked me what I was looking at online so I flipped the computer around and showed him how I was looking for peppermint candies in Spain (erm, it's Christmas time and I'm on a baking spree!) He said you can find them in sweets shops and promised that tomorrow we can go searching. 

I'm like a kid - whee!!


----------

